# Johnson Beach



## Strangerthanlife (Jun 16, 2009)

Went to Johnson's Beach at 0700 today. Put some dead shrimp on three hooks and threw it out. I turned around and my buddy said I had a bite. Pulled in two Blues at the same time each about 12 inches. Caught on small shark and about 15 or so Skip Jacks. Then I got my first Pompano...16 inches at that...now gotta to figure best way to cook it tonight???? Any thoughts....this was my 3rd time ever going surf fishing and was by far the best so far...

"Lighting Fast Chicken Plucker" :usaflag


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear you had some good luck. Makes me want to hit the surf and try for some Pomps too! They sure were good, we had some for dinner the other day. Great report!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Have yet to catch my 1st Pomp:banghead:banghead


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats on your first!!!!:clap Hope there will be many more!!!


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

:letsdrink! Congrats!


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I was just going to ask today whether anybody had caught any Pomps lately. Last time I went I couldn't keep the Ladyfish off the hooks, I hate Ladyfish. I tore the Pomps up this year but we've almost eaten or given away all of it. I may hit PB this weekend and give it a shot. Anyone had any luck on Pens Beach lately?


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm gonna try the pomps this weekend on Navarre Beach, probably The Gulf Islands National Seashore.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats on the first pomp I haven't managed to get that lucky yet.


----------



## Strangerthanlife (Jun 16, 2009)

Grandson caught his first ever fish today at Johnson's Beach....had to let it go cause was too small. He had another one that was large but lost it right at the shore...he is now a fisherman...:clap


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Strangerthanlife! Congrats on the Pompano!

They are our favorite fish to Eat! It almost like you can't go wrong on how you cook 'em! Nut crusted pan fried, grilled with onions, Baked with lemon butter with a creamy wine sauce or any







ole way..Nice tender sweet flake fish. and by now it's all gone, huh?


----------

